# Taking your dog back to USA-Help please



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am planning on returning to the US in April/May. I have a pomeranian who has been living here with me since Aug. 2010 that I brought with me. He is current with rabies and health checks and has his passport with the stickers/stamps in it. 

I need help from anyone who has taken their pet back with them to the US. We thought we were staying much longer but turns out we need to go back.

What can I expect at the airport? I read with Egypt Air that only 5k is allowed including the kennel. My dog weighs 9 lbs already and then add his kennel I am afraid it will be over? He is very small..a pom. Traveling here for the past 10yrs I have seen many people when going back to the states or coming have their pets and check them and they are large dogs so I know they do it and with Egypt Air or other airlines I have checked into. Is this weight limit for checked or in-cabin? Their website is confusing because it says that all pets are checked. Then it says they must be able to fit under the seat. Which airlines are pet-friendly in addition to Egypt Air? 

If we are routed through the EU..we would not leave the airport but only be there for transit. What would I need? Do they take the pets off and you pick them up in baggage? Do you pay to check them again on the flight to the US? Do they go through customs? If I happen to be routed through the UK will they allow a pet in transit as long as it doesn't leave the airport?

I know the US has very strict temp. requirements --it cannot be over 85 F or under 45 F on any segment of flight from start to finish.. So being from the South and having a connection flight in Dallas ..the summer is out and arriving in NY or Chicago or even Dallas sometimes the winter is out ..I have also read everything I need to have once I get to the states for customs but I wanted to know what to expect when I arrive. How much time is needed for them to pass through customs? 

I have talked with people standing in the check in with dogs but they were only flying to New York so they couldn't help me when it came to getting your pet and flying more segments from there. I am so worried that the temp will be off in any city we go through. Most flights from EU or Egypt land in major cities then I have so many more to get to where I am from. I also know from experience that pets are not allowed in the cabin on international flights so this is not an option for temp plus Coco will not fit under the seat even though he is a pom because of the kennel requirements it will not fit.

I looked into a pet service but none of the US pet services including the one we used to get him here because of the temp restrictions will provide service from Egypt to the US so this is not an option--otherwise I would just do that and not worry--they only help getting the pet abroad to Egypt but they have no return services and they didn't know why when I called other than it was not on the list or an option.


I have been reading so many things and talking to vets here you get a different story each time so I wanted to come here and see if there was anyone who has done this and can help us.

Thanks so much


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We have only ever traveled on KLM or Air France with our dogs. KLM is the best, I have used them to take pets within Africa and Asia. They ride in the cabin under the seat. I would never trust an airline to check them in the cargo hold. Anyway, I understand that the rules in the EU have changed slightly and that you are only allowed to have dogs in Economy class (biz class is not allowed anymore), also there is only one dog per section per flight allowed. Basically, one has to call the airline directly to make special arrangements.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> We have only ever traveled on KLM or Air France with our dogs. KLM is the best, I have used them to take pets within Africa and Asia. They ride in the cabin under the seat. I would never trust an airline to check them in the cargo hold. Anyway, I understand that the rules in the EU have changed slightly and that you are only allowed to have dogs in Economy class (biz class is not allowed anymore), also there is only one dog per section per flight allowed. Basically, one has to call the airline directly to make special arrangements.


What are the weight requirements for KLM? Our dog is half daschund but a bigger "hotdog" than others...I really don't want to put him in Cargo but I have seen so many large breeds go. Do you know the measurements of the carrier for on board?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Info should be here Travelling with pets - KLM.com


----------

